# Brunton vs. Suunto clinometers



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

I've always used a Brunton clinometer. I'm asking for a new one for Christmas so that I can give "_my_" current one back to Evergreen for use by other folks who are doing trail layout for our new Duthie Hill mountain bike park. I'm a but of a clino hardass, and I really want as many floating around in our organization as possible.

Is there any functional difference between Bruntons and Suuntos? Durability? I'm wondering of Sunntos have more aggressive damping for those of us who sometimes drink too much coffee?

Thanks for the advice.

PS: here's where we've found the best prices, $108 for a Brunton.
http://nationalforestryequipment.com/product_info.php?products_id=177

Justin


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

I bought a new Brunton on ebay for $35...

When the TCC folks were in town a few years ago, the expressed an affinity for Brunton over Suuntos, but I have no experience with Suuntos. It will be interesting to see comments from others on this.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've only ever used Suunto's, never Bruntons. The Suuntos work just fine.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Club got a better deal on the Brunton a few years back.

They work well. Got a chance to play around with Suunto too, didn't seem to be too much of a difference between them.

JmZ


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I always used suunto's when I worked in forestry. They always worked well for me - no complaints at all.


----------



## srlooney (May 10, 2008)

I have a Suunto and I absolutely love it. In fact, they are very precise. My friend had the same watch, calibrated at a different time and they read the same exact number.



I also wrote a Suunto review: https://www.sonyalooney.missingsaddle.com/2008/09/12/how-do-you-suunto/


----------

